# New to the hobby.. Is this a crack in the glass?



## Annexedwa (Jan 31, 2010)

Hey everyone,

I just started working on a brand new 80 gallon tank and accidentally let a rather heavy rock fall to the bottom instead of placing it gently. When I moved the gravel to check the bottom, this dent or crack not sure.. is there. What can I do to fix this? Is this in danger of causing a leak or worse?


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

Annexedwa said:


> Hey everyone,
> 
> I just started working on a brand new 80 gallon tank and accidentally let a rather heavy rock fall to the bottom instead of placing it gently. When I moved the gravel to check the bottom, this dent or crack not sure.. is there. What can I do to fix this? Is this in danger of causing a leak or worse?


It looks like a small crake. I would buy two pieces of glass a few inches larger then the crake & some aquarium silicone. I would clean the area very well and apply the silicone to the crake first on both sides. Push the silicone into any openings. Then apply a good even coat on the glass you got. Be shore to cover the hole thing. Put the glass on the crake and run a bead of the silicone around the edges of the glass you just placed in the tank. Then place a heavy rock on it for 24-48 hours. I would do this on both sides of the tank. Then fill the tank to the top and check for leaks for a day of so before you seat it up. This may work. Good luck.


----------



## Annexedwa (Jan 31, 2010)

aquaman said:


> It looks like a small crake. I would buy two pieces of glass a few inches larger then the crake & some aquarium silicone. I would clean the area very well and apply the silicone to the crake first on both sides. Push the silicone into any openings. Then apply a good even coat on the glass you got. Be shore to cover the hole thing. Put the glass on the crake and run a bead of the silicone around the edges of the glass you just placed in the tank. Then place a heavy rock on it for 24-48 hours. I would do this on both sides of the tank. Then fill the tank to the top and check for leaks for a day of so before you seat it up. This may work. Good luck.


ok thanks. I will give it a try and so far to me.. It looks like a small scratch more than a crack. There are no leaks or anything.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

i dont see anything but a smudge, ever hit a glass window on a car door with a brick, tempered glass takes a beating before it gives, you are fine I am sure. It looks like nothing more then that. the tank bottom will never crack, it will spiderweb.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

aquaman said:


> It looks like a small crake. I would buy two pieces of glass a few inches larger then the crake & some aquarium silicone. I would clean the area very well and apply the silicone to the crake first on both sides. Push the silicone into any openings. Then apply a good even coat on the glass you got. Be shore to cover the hole thing. Put the glass on the crake and run a bead of the silicone around the edges of the glass you just placed in the tank. Then place a heavy rock on it for 24-48 hours. I would do this on both sides of the tank. Then fill the tank to the top and check for leaks for a day of so before you seat it up. This may work. Good luck.


that wont do anything to prevent the crack from growing.


----------



## aquaman (Feb 16, 2009)

WhiteDevil said:


> that wont do anything to prevent the crack from growing.


It should make it leak free, and the addition of the glass on both sides should stregthen the original glass which will reduce the glass from flexing which may reduce the spread of the crake.


----------



## WhiteGloveAquatics (Sep 3, 2009)

Not tempered glass, it will continue to crack under stress, its the weight. it will take longer but the cracks will spread, pressure is on the inside not outside or both sides. make sure there is enough room under the stand to accomidate the extra glass thickness too. but it is not cracked.


----------



## Imaexpat2 (Jun 17, 2009)

Scared but not cracked if its tempered glass and on a tank that size thats probably a sure bet.


----------

